# 15 inch arms



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry guys this is the only place I could think  to post this.  A guy said I was getting "beefier" and said my arms have been coming along really good.  So I went home and had them measured and they are up to 15 inches now, from 14 this fall!!  Just had to say thanks to everyone here.  I know not much to some of you guys but an inch is an inch.


----------



## Arthur2004 (Jan 5, 2004)

yep i 2nd that...i just measured my biceps yesterday and my right was 15.6 and left was 15.1 ...i dont remember wat it was before...it was like 15  this fall..........i feel like i have great genetics in my arm......hit 15 inch in about 5-6 months with 7.1% bf.....i dont know if thats god but sure felt fast for me


----------



## Mex (Jan 5, 2004)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 5, 2004)

Once I get my camera back I will get some pix.  It may be some time though so I may just have to wait for my next 3month progress pix.  But I will get some for you guys.


----------



## supertech (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> Sorry guys this is the only place I could think  to post this.  A guy said I was getting "beefier" and said my arms have been coming along really good.  So I went home and had them measured and they are up to 15 inches now, from 14 this fall!!  Just had to say thanks to everyone here.  I know not much to some of you guys but an inch is an inch.


Good job,It's a great feeling when all the hard work you do at the gym pays off


----------



## once was fat (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DeadBolt *_
> I know not much to some of you guys but an inch is an inch.



Dude an inch is HUGE when it comes to bb.  Good work man.  By summer you will have 16  or 17 inch bi's.


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 5, 2004)

Damnit, I wish my arms were 16 inches.  They're just over 14 now and are stubborn.  I want to fill out my shirt sleeves!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 6, 2004)

If you just want to fill out your shirt sleeves, buy smaller shirts.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 6, 2004)

I have to put on 15 pounds to see another inch on my arms.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 6, 2004)

Well thanks everyone.  I'm sure once I cut down some I will lose some size, but for now I'm enjoying it heh.  Starting another mini cut this week then back to bulking, boy can't wait for the full time cut.


----------



## sYkboY (Jan 6, 2004)

Great work man.  Keep at it!


----------



## plouffe (Jan 6, 2004)

6.0 40 yd dash... haha 4.8


----------

